# Where to buy a custom 49.6mm tamper for la pav pre-mil



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

I've had a look around and best place i've found so far is coffeetamper.com. It's a Reg Barber but would have to be ordered from US so might turn out to be pretty pricey

Anyone know somewhere I can get a 49.6mm in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Not in the UK and 0.2mm small, but OE do this one: OE49 HLE Stainless Steel Tamper 49.4mm


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok thanks. I think 49.6 will fit, but so snug that 49.7 won't at all. Might be worth going 49.4 just to not risk it. Though I did measure with calipers and it came to 49.7.

I'm looking for something a bit more attractive. Really want a torr but they don't custom make them at the moment


----------

